# Sig Sauer P228 Value?



## jcl (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a P228 that I'm considering selling and would like to get an idea of what the current value of it is. It has less than 2k rounds on it and is in excellent condition. Comes with 2 factory 13 round mags as well. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

See this: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22484


----------

